# ESPN Power Rankings...updated 03/13/06



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=-1



> Bulls were a big-time surprise in '04-05. It'll be a bigger surprise if they can top that run in '05-06, with the surprise factor gone and the Curry cloud to contend with.


So we finished the season 9th in their rankings and we start at 20th. That's okay, keep underrating us, we'll just prove them all wrong again.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*

Outside of the teams in the top 5 you could argue almost every team might be in the wrong area.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*

I'm fine with this. Realistically, I think we're at least 15th for this season, with the potential to bump into the top 10 next year. I think we're better off underrated than overrated personally; because now there IS a surprise factor if we become a top 10 team again.

A few issues I have with the rankings though:

- Detroit at #2 is too high. They didn't add anyone significant IMO, while the Heat did, and the Pacers are back at 100%.

- Grizzlies at #11? :laugh: They lost half their team! And their replacements are nothing but washed up role players. 

- Bucks at #15? :laugh: :laugh: They must not have seen Bogut in the summer league. The Bulls are considerably deeper and just as top heavy. 

- Lakers at 16? Knicks at 17? ESPN it just a LITTLE too high on Larry Brown and Phil Jackson. They're good coaches, not miracle workers.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*



kamego said:


> Outside of the teams in the top 5 you could argue almost every team might be in the wrong area.


No kidding. I don't agree with hardly any of those rankings after the first 8 or so. Its ballsy though, so thats cool.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*

Pistons did add several good fit players in my eyes. Dale Davis is a good add to the bigman and Mo Evans is a very solid 2/3 backup. I wouldn't downgrad the Eastern Champs until we see something that says otherwise. Who knows if Miami's new players can all gel together yet.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*



kamego said:


> Pistons did add several good fit players in my eyes. Dale Davis is a good add to the bigman and Mo Evans is a very solid 2/3 backup. I wouldn't downgrad the Eastern Champs until we see something that says otherwise. Who knows if Miami's new players can all gel together yet.


That's true. I'm just looking at the facts though. Miami had best regular season record, and there's a pretty good chance they would've gone to the Finals if they didn't have injury problems (Didn't Wade sit out a game or two?). And the fact that they've added even more talent should keep them there, at the very least. The only thing I'm not convinced about is Stan Van Gundy's ability to coach. The guy just strikes me as a moron. Riley would be worlds better.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*

How is the return of Phil Jackson to the Lakers going to fix the fact that the Lakers still don't have talented big men?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*

i've bookmarked this and now we can keep track of the bulls steady climb up from 20th. 

yesterday in his insider chat, stein paints a gloomy picture of the eddy curry factor/distraction being the main reason the bulls will not have a good season: 

_'It's hard to imagine this season going as well as last season as a result."_ 

please. doesn't he know we have eleven duhons?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*



mizenkay said:


> i've bookmarked this and now we can keep track of the bulls steady climb up from 20th.
> 
> yesterday in his insider chat, stein paints a gloomy picture of the eddy curry factor/distraction being the main reason the bulls will not have a good season:
> 
> ...


Stein is a hack as are most of the people employed by ESPN minus a few here and there. How are the Knicks/Lakers/Bucks/T-Wolves higher than the 3rd-best team in the Eastern Conference last year who return everybody...?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*

Thank God rankings aren't actual results. They'll either prove them wrong or prove them right. We'll see what happens.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*



yodurk said:


> That's true. I'm just looking at the facts though. Miami had best regular season record, and there's a pretty good chance they would've gone to the Finals if they didn't have injury problems (Didn't Wade sit out a game or two?). And the fact that they've added even more talent should keep them there, at the very least. The only thing I'm not convinced about is Stan Van Gundy's ability to coach. The guy just strikes me as a moron. Riley would be worlds better.


I agree and I'll take it further.

The Miami Heat are the class of the league. If Wade hadn't gone down for game 6 and been injured for game 7, they would of won the series. Then who knows what they could of done in the finals. Then they go out and fill there three biggest holes; a primary ballhandler, a alternative scorer to Wade and Shaq, and a lockdown defender on the wind. no reason why Shaq can' get the soliders in line o run for the championship.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*



theyoungsrm said:


> I agree and I'll take it further.
> 
> The Miami Heat are the class of the league. If Wade hadn't gone down for game 6 and been injured for game 7, they would of won the series. Then who knows what they could of done in the finals. Then they go out and fill there three biggest holes; a primary ballhandler, a alternative scorer to Wade and Shaq, and a lockdown defender on the wind. no reason why Shaq can' get the soliders in line o run for the championship.


The problem with the Heat is that their injuries are predictable. I always hear if Shaq and Wade were healthy, they would have done this and that, but Shaq is always hurt. Wade plays a very high risk style of play, it's only a matter of time before he gets hurt. Pistons played down to their competition all year, and I think they would have pulled out the series regardless, but Shaq and Wade getting hurt is something you can see coming. They are two of the most injury prone players in the league, because of their style of play.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Thank God rankings aren't actual results.


True, but a lot of posters seem to get the two confused.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*



mizenkay said:


> please. doesn't he know we have eleven duhons?


Actually, its fourteen.














































































































Ladies and Gentlemen, your Chicago Bulls.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*

20th may seem low, but there is almost no difference between all the middle of the pack teams in terms of record. If you guys won say two more games than he's projecting, you'd probably be the 15th ranked team. The whole area from around 13-23ish is really just a big clump together.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*



yodurk said:


> I'm fine with this. Realistically, I think we're at least 15th for this season, with the potential to bump into the top 10 next year. I think we're better off underrated than overrated personally; because now there IS a surprise factor if we become a top 10 team again.
> 
> A few issues I have with the rankings though:
> 
> ...


Fully agree, and there is no way we arent better than the last three teams you mentioned.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...we are 20th!*



Sir Patchwork said:


> The problem with the Heat is that their injuries are predictable. I always hear if Shaq and Wade were healthy, they would have done this and that, but Shaq is always hurt. Wade plays a very high risk style of play, it's only a matter of time before he gets hurt. Pistons played down to their competition all year, and I think they would have pulled out the series regardless, but Shaq and Wade getting hurt is something you can see coming. They are two of the most injury prone players in the league, because of their style of play.


Well, two things.

1) With injuries, I'm talking about a very isolated situation. If Wade doesn't incure a freak injury in Game 6 of the Eastern Conference finals, there playing San Antionio. If that was preditable to you, I need tomorrow lottery numbers. Is any slasher, predictably gonna get hurt?

2) Now Shaq getting "injured" (read: resting) in the regular season is probably a drain on their record, but that makes the Posey/Williams/Walker pickup even more special. He will help the Shaq-less Heat in the middle of the season. 

....injuries happen. Was Deng and Curry getting injured forseeable. Isn't it possible that Chanucy Billups, Jermaine O'Neal, Manu, T-Mac, or Amare could get injured. Wouldn't that ruin there season.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...*

bump.

we're now 21st. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=0

*It doesn't help Chicago's cause that the toughest division in basketball -- yes, tougher even than the Southwest -- just got tougher with Milwaukee swindling Magloire from New Orleans.*


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...*



mizenkay said:


> bump.
> 
> we're now 21st.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...

Knicks #20


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...*

It is damn near meaningless how tough our division is, I believe we have been through this about a million times at least.

It's called a balanced schedule, ESPN. You might want to check into it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 10/28/05*

bump.

marc stein hates the bulls! there, i said it. drop one more to *23*.

cavs in the central cellar are ahead of the bulls. 




> They will not start 0-9 again, but that's all we know for sure. It's too soon to know whether to focus on the big deficit or the big comeback vs. Charlotte.




http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=1


knicks drop seven places to 27th!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 10/28/05*



mizenkay said:


> bump.
> 
> marc stein hates the bulls! there, i said it. drop one more to *23*.
> 
> ...


# 23? Yet we lost by 1 point to a number 7 team on their home court!! 

All this of course is speculation.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 10/28/05*



truebluefan said:


> # 23? Yet we lost by 1 point to a number 7 team on their home court!!
> 
> All this of course is speculation.



it is one "man's" opinion. 

in his insider chat today, stein says "fiction" when asked if the bulls will make the playoffs this year. he has the bulls and the sonics slipping out.

i am looking through my recipe file of tasty crow dishes, just in case!

crow fricasee? crow pot pie? blackened crow? roasted crow with a delightfully tarty raspberry sauce? mmm. that's some good crow.

***

oh and in case someone is tempted to "defend" mr. stein, i'm just having a little fun, so relax!!


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 10/28/05*

Is that how Stein really feels, or is it good media? I sometimes doubt the ramblings of the media because they are first-of-all in the business of getting eyeballs and ears, not providing critical analysis.

Wouldnt it be more intresting (and truthful) if they had to put down money first on the season, monthly and weekly outcomes of their predictions and then defend them from there? They are just personalities. It may sound funny, but I think some of the most genuine commentary comes from the explayers like Kenny Smith and Steve Kerr.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/07/05*

Does he change these every week as the season progesses? I hate the ESPN website, I hardly ever check it out.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/07/05*

These rankings are fun to monitor as the season progresses. Last year I remember chuckling at the knucklehead author as he changed his tune as the season went on and we rose in the standings each week. 

I'm not sure how high we'll get this year in the standings/rankings. Last year we really caught some breaks with teams incurring major injuries in our conference which helped us climb over some teams we might not have if they were healthy. We'll have to wait and see how the trade works out. Long term, I'm not sure Eddy is a center you win championships with. He's got a very good post up game and is a big body that we don't currently have, but he is a liability in terms of rebounding, defense, and turnovers. I think having to depend on a guy like that in the post eventually catches up with you. Having said that, losing EC and AD, we've become very power forward heavy in the post. I think Sweetney can give us some of the scoring in the paint we lost from Eddy. It would have been interesting to have seen Eddy paired with a 4 such as Songalia who can stretch a defense a little more than what we had. Right now, we have basically no post threat with Tyson at the 5. Hopefully Pax can swing a deal to get us a viable post option to play the 5. At least another guy over 6'10 who can play some post defense and give some offense. Not only do we have too many 4's, but many of them are around 6'8-6'9. If we can survive the Circus Roadtrip and be in contention before the deadline, I think Pax will be able to get another post presence to help this team finish in the 6-8 range in the East. I would be happy with this considering how much better the East is than it was last year and the team we have this year.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/07/05*

climbing all the way to *15* this week.

that's more like it.

http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=2


_Bulls haven't won more than four games in November since MJ's last season (1997-98). It looks like this November might be different, even as the annual early-season arrival of the circus sends Chicago on the road for six._


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/07/05*



mizenkay said:


> climbing all the way to *15* this week.
> 
> that's more like it.
> 
> ...


Wow, look at the Central's rankings.

3 Central teams in the top 5. 

4 Central teams in the top 10.

5 Central teams in the top 15.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/07/05*

Does this mean Stein's manhood does not get questioned this week?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/07/05*



kukoc4ever said:


> Does this mean Stein's manhood does not get questioned this week?


Apparently. 

It also earns you the obligatory "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kukoc4ever again."


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/14/05*

i've always thought stein had a tiny........































brain.

:smilewink


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/14/05*

bulls take a tumble back down to 20.

_Happy Thanksgiving, indeed. Bulls finally won one on their annual ''circus'' road trip and get a holiday break back home before finishing the six-game jaunt in Texas over the weekend._



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=3


----------



## MightyMouse1984 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/21/05*

How are the clippers ranked so low? They are having an UNREAL start. And there is no way in HELL that the rockets or the mavs should be ranked that high.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/21/05*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=4


back up to *15* from 20th.

_*Team O' The Week, for sure. Bulls not only stunned Spurs in SA; they also turned an 0-3 start into a more-than-respectable 3-3 finish on the dreaded ''circus'' trip.*_


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/21/05*



mizenkay said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=4
> 
> 
> back up to *15* from 20th.
> ...


Shouldn't Team O' The Week be ranked higher? I am not sure if this is a weekly ranking or seasonly ranking. If u beat the Spurs and Rockets with Ming going for 30, i expect to be ranked higher than 15.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/21/05*



PD said:


> Shouldn't Team O' The Week be ranked higher? I am not sure if this is a weekly ranking or seasonly ranking. If u beat the Spurs and Rockets with Ming going for 30, i expect to be ranked higher than 15.


The Rockets suck so far, though, so we might have even been favorites in that one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/21/05*

the bucks are ahead of us? They have lost 4 out of five and all four losses were not close.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/28/05*

I didn't realize that the Bulls have only played two in-conference games. The other nine have been against the west. Also, seven of the first eleven on the road. Being 6-5 after that stretch of games is pretty good. Of course this team could easily have been 8-3 (or 3-8!), but I'll take 6-5.

Wasn't there a predict our record thru November (or circus trip) thread around somewhere? It might be interesting to see where folks had us after this road trip...


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/28/05*

how in the world are the wiz, sixers, AND bucks all ahead of us? We have better records than all 3 teams AND we beat the Spurs IN SAN ANTONIO AND WENT 3-3 on the circus trup

...we never get the respect we deserve


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/28/05*



nanokooshball said:


> ...we never get the respect we deserve


I like it that way. Blowhards like Legler and various Power Rankings authors can write us off all season for all I care. I enjoyed watching them eat crow late last season and I'll enjoy it again this year if the Bulls have another good season.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/28/05*



ViciousFlogging said:


> I like it that way. Blowhards like Legler and various Power Rankings authors can write us off all season for all I care. I enjoyed watching them eat crow late last season and I'll enjoy it again this year if the Bulls have another good season.


I agree.

And I'm also pretty content with a 6-5 record when seven of 11 games have been on the road, and nine games have been against west teams, and two games were against the champs. Let's hope the home favorable schedule gives us an even bigger boost in the upcoming month.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/28/05*



yodurk said:


> I agree.
> 
> And I'm also pretty content with a 6-5 record when seven of 11 games have been on the road, and nine games have been against west teams, and two games were against the champs. Let's hope the home favorable schedule gives us an even bigger boost in the upcoming month.


I predicted a 10-6 December in the other thread, 11-5 if we play a Shaqless Miami team. This is an entirely different season than last year, but after 11 games last season, even I was ready to leave the team for dead (you, however, kept the faith). This time we weathered a fairly tough part of the schedule above .500 and I think we still have better basketball ahead of us for sure. Not such a bad place to be.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/28/05*



ViciousFlogging said:


> (you, however, kept the faith).


Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/28/05*



ViciousFlogging said:


> I like it that way. Blowhards like Legler and various Power Rankings authors can write us off all season for all I care. I enjoyed watching them eat crow late last season and I'll enjoy it again this year if the Bulls have another good season.


I like to see most of them eat crow, but I would rather not watch Tim Legler at all, the guy is a :clown: 

Milwaukee was #4 at one point just as a reference point on how worthless theses rankings are.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/28/05*

Power Rankings update: Steve Kerr has the Bulls at #10 in his latest rankings on yahoo. He's always been somewhat more kind to the Bulls than other analysts, and he automatically gets on the bandwagon of anyone who's good enough to beat his boys the Spurs.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YF?slug=sk-rankings112805&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 11/28/05*

inch up one spot to *14*

_It hasn't hurt them badly yet, but Bulls are shooting seven fewer free throws per game than the opposition. We bring it up, though, because chances are it'll be hard to keep winning that way._


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=5


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 12/05/05*

bulls hold steady at *14* again this week:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=6




*I'd like to focus on the 6-1 record in their last seven roadies, but how can I? Upon hearing Bulls and another big man are facing health issues, this time Chandler's breathing, I can't.*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 12/19/05*

bulls notch another week at *14*

_Six players average in double figures. None of them scores more than 15 ppg. Add it all up and you see that Bulls aren't just small, they're unique._



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=7


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 12/26/05*

http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=8

bulls drop four to *18*

Bulls had a players-only practice, so we'll let a player comment on Chicago's inconsistency. Says Duhon: "Night in and night out, we don't know what team is going to show up - the horrible team, the mediocre team or the good team."





and for those keeping score, the knicks are dead last.

:angel:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 1/02/06*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=9


slip sliding away all the way to *23*

_Bulls and Sonics were the teams we pegged for slippage and suddenly Chicago is slipping worse: 5-11 in December and down to No. 12 in FG defense (No. 1 last season, remember)._


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 1/02/06*



mizenkay said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=9
> 
> 
> slip sliding away all the way to *23*
> ...


Kinda hard to argue with that. We need to chip away back towards .500 in January or we're sunk.

EDIT: I shouldn't say sunk. Half sunk is probably better. I think the last three months of the schedule are clearly lighter than the first three. But still, we can't be trying to make up 7 or 8 games to get back to .500 from February through April. 

I'm stubborn, but I'm still looking at us as a playoff team. Anything less is a failed season, in my opinion. Despite the recent atrocious play and rapidly mounting losses, we are 1 game out of the playoffs.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 01/09/06*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=10

bulls inch up to *21st*


_If smallish Bulls can recover from an eight-game skid and a 2-9 rut at home, with their declining defense, it would top last season's resurrection from an 0-9 start._


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 01/09/06*

pretty good rankings overall. I hope we crush the Raptors but Toronto is doing better as of late.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 01/09/06*

A couple more wins could boost our power ranking higher than where it is right now. Three or four more wins will at least give us around the 17th spot next week, assuming we can still keep stringing together a couple wins.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 01/09/06*

down one spot to *22*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=11



*All the fuss about Gordon's role (starting or sixth man?) and future (on the block or not?) has spared Chandler from a national inquest into his anemic production.*



raptors and knicks (with worse records, ok just barely) are ahead of the bulls.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 01/09/06*



> raptors and knicks (with worse records, ok just barely) are ahead of the bulls.


Both have been performing quite well though.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 01/23/06*

bulls hold at *22*

http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=12


*One big reason for Bulls' struggles: Before Saturday's 15 points and 14 boards in a victory at Indy, Chandler had 10 points ... for the entire month.*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 01/30/06*

week 13 and the bulls move up to *16*


*A slumbering Chandler has awakened at last. Gordon is getting more consistent, too. Best of all for Bulls, you're never out of the playoff running in the East.*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=13


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 01/30/06*



mizenkay said:


> week 13 and the bulls move up to *16*
> 
> 
> *A slumbering Chandler has awakened at last. Gordon is getting more consistent, too. Best of all for Bulls, you're never out of the playoff running in the East.*
> ...


I don't get it. Currently, the Oklahoma City Hornets are in 8th in the West with a 21-22 record. How are the Bulls any better off in either conference? Proof that the power rankings are really meaningless.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 01/30/06*



T.Shock said:


> I don't get it. Currently, the Oklahoma City Hornets are in 8th in the West with a 21-22 record. How are the Bulls any better off in either conference? Proof that the power rankings are really meaningless.


Because they are *ESPN* power rankings. I find ESPN to be pretty awful at all their sports coverage outside of football and baseball.

I don't even turn ESPN on to see the highlights any more. NBA TV has surpassed ESPN's basketball coverage by such a wide margin that ESPN may as well focus all their attention on hockey.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/06/06*

this is getting a little tedious. but anyway...

bulls slip down to *20* this week.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=14

*Bulls can only hope this Chandler stays for a while: 10-plus rebounds in six of seven games after just eight such efforts all season before this stretch.*


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/06/06*



mizenkay said:


> this is getting a little tedious. but anyway...
> 
> bulls slip down to *20* this week.
> 
> ...


Tedious, nothing! Try making your own every week :banana:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/13/06*

bulls inch up one spot to *19*

*They've addressed some longstanding road woes and Gordon recently scored 30-plus in three straight, but Bulls ain't going to the playoffs if they stay sub-.500 at home.*



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=15


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/13/06*



mizenkay said:


> bulls inch up one spot to *19*
> 
> *They've addressed some longstanding road woes and Gordon recently scored 30-plus in three straight, but Bulls ain't going to the playoffs if they stay sub-.500 at home.*
> 
> ...


....not that we've had any home games in a while.....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/20/06*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=16


bulls hold again at *19* this week:

*If the target is making a push for the No. 8 slot, Chicago's nightly target has to be triple digits. The last 20 times they were held under 100 points, Bulls are 2-18.*


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/20/06*



mizenkay said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=16
> 
> 
> bulls hold again at *19* this week:
> ...


Very telling stat.....our interior defense needs to shape up but considering thetremendous free throw disparity I'm not surprised


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/20/06*



> Danny Ainge has said Celts are just a move or two away from East contention. I'm pretty sure he said so knowing that cloning Larry Bird is not an option.


LOL.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/27/06*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=17

bulls at *20*


*Buying out T. Thomas to let him sign with Nets is one thing. You can understand why Bulls don't want to buy him out so Thomas can help keep Philly in the top eight.*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/27/06*

bulls hang another week at *20*


*A playoff berth remains a maybe at best, even with Hinrich and Gordon scoring freely these days, but Bulls can bank on a thank-you note from Phoenix for T. Thomas.*


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=18


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/27/06*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=19


bulls at *21*. celtics, with the ever so slightly lesser record and one game back are *17*.



*Bulls aren't even the biggest threat to No. 8 Bucks these days -- it's Boston -- but it's not Deng's fault. He's averaging 17.4 ppg and 11.3 rpg in his last seven.*


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/27/06*



mizenkay said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=19
> 
> 
> bulls at *21*. celtics, with the ever so slightly lesser record and one game back are *17*.
> ...


I'm not saying it will happen, but if anything was to go down to screw us over anymore this season, Boston would probably get ahead of us and knock out Miwaukee for the 8th seed. If that were to happen, I'd want to see Detroit pound the crap out of Boston though. They are seemingly starting to come together, and it doesn't bode well for us if the Bulls don't start getting it together as well.

I wish we could go on a 9-game winning streak like late last year to really catapult us into the playoffs, so then we wouldn't have to worry about teams like Boston and Milwaukee. I hope these Bulls have it in them. I want to see us in the playoffs.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/27/06*



PowerWoofer said:


> I'm not saying it will happen, but if anything was to go down to screw us over anymore this season, Boston would probably get ahead of us and knock out Miwaukee for the 8th seed. If that were to happen, I'd want to see Detroit pound the crap out of Boston though. They are seemingly starting to come together, and it doesn't bode well for us if the Bulls don't start getting it together as well.
> 
> I wish we could go on a 9-game winning streak like late last year to really catapult us into the playoffs, so then we wouldn't have to worry about teams like Boston and Milwaukee. I hope these Bulls have it in them. I want to see us in the playoffs.


The thing is, I think they have it in them too, they just don't have a fire lit under them.

They need something to happen to get them jumpstarted. I don't know that they feel like they're going to go out there and win games for Songaila, but I think a different look to the team starting right about now would really get them near. Because right now, we look like the team that can't put it all together.

Portland, Milwaukee, Washington, Boston, Orlando, Charlotte are all possible wins. If we take those wins and go 6-3 over the next 9, we'll position ourselves pretty well. It would require a furious finish, but the playoff hopes will stay alive for quite a while longer into the season, as Milwaukee and Boston are both as inconsistent as the Bulls have been.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Power Rankings...updated 02/27/06*

Highest Stein Ranking all year : 

http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=24

*12*


> I was as frustrated as Skiles by losing records in Feb. and March, but we all must concede that Bulls are deservedly playoff-bound. A 10-2 run is hardly backing in.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm going to go and update mine. Haven't done it outside of betting purposes in awhile.


----------

